# Play along DVDs



## Maniacal (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey all,

I have a quick question regarding some new instructional material I am writing... hope this is the right place for it. 

Anyway. 

I am currently writing some play along practice DVDs, is this something anyone would be interested in?

The DVD will contain a PDF contain the practice material and a video of a practice routine for a certain technique. For example, 1 hour alternate picking play along, with onscreen tab too. 

Just like my books, there will be different levels and many techniques will be covered. 

I think this method of practice will be great for people who lack motivation to practice on their own, you just put the DVD on and play. The problem with YT video lessons etc is the teacher never actually tells you how long to play an exercise for, or better yet, sits there with you and plays it. Therefore it is easy to watch a YT video, learn a pattern, practice it for 2 days then forgot it. 

I have all the gear to print on discs and produce the DVDs so they won't cost much and I will make so many different routines that they will cover most levels and styles. 

So, if you could share your thoughts on the idea that would be great. I don't really want to spend the next 4 weeks writing hundreds of pages of material if I don't think anyone will buy it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 13, 2012)

Not really my thing, but if you lay it out like you do your books (which I am enjoying), it will likely be pretty killer (in both the physical and awesome sense). 

Your endurance workouts are pretty brutal stuff


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so glad you like my books, from what I have seen of you on here you seem to know your stuff. Means a lot. 

Yeah the DVDs will be like workouts, very intense and to the point.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like a very good idea to me! 

The only problem with the play-along aspect to me is, that the speed of the exercises as played on the DVD would have to match the level of whoever is using the DVD and playing along with it.

For me personally speed has always been a struggle, so on most video's or DVDs the original speed for me is just out of reach. And I have seen clips of your playing and all I can wish for is to be able to play at half of your speed.
So, in my particular case, a DVD like this would be very interesting, but I'm afraid that I'd see myself very soon not being able to keep up with the speed of the exercises as played on the DVD. (depending, of course, on what your exact plan/idea is and how fast you are intending to play the exercises on the DVD).


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, speed is the tricky thing. I think there are some elements that I just won't be able to use as a play along, speed building for example. For stuff like that I will have to assume the guitarist is going to work on this on their own.

The lower level workouts won't be very fast, the main focus will be endurance and consistency. 

There won't be many really fast exercises, most will cover timing, subdivisions, common technical issues, riffs, scales and arpeggios.

I never play fast in any of my instructional stuff, it doesn't serve any purpose other than showing off/discouraging the player.


----------



## pfizer (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd buy this. Frank Gambale's Chop Builder is favorite video of mine, though I haven't been able to keep up with the entire workout yet. 

Maybe different workouts focusing on a specific area of playing like picking/tapping/legato with different levels. Also, you could do some workouts that combine techniques.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah, that was the plan. I am writing workouts for the following techniques: alternate picking, legato, tapping, sweep picking. 

I will split alternate picking into different workouts, such as scale sequences, arpeggio sequences, riff sequences, endurance, speed, subdivisions then combinations of those. 

At the moment I am undecided. I don't know if I should literally split each of those sections up into separate DVDs i.e. a DVD just working on scale sequences OR if I should cover all of those sections on the same DVD at different levels. 

I think in order to make the DVD a good workout, it needs to be playable and not too advanced. 

The first DVD will likely be: 
warm up exercises including the subdivisions used during the workout 
major modes 
major mode sequences
diatonic arpeggios
diatonic arpeggio sequences (not sweep picked)
diatonic chords
riff sequences
burst exercises
endurance exercises
... and they all lived happily ever after

If I include short breaks, that will be about 50 minutes of almost non stop playing. In that time you will have worked on many key areas of picking. 

I just need to write the backing music, buy leather pants and a wig then hire some ladies to dance in the background.

I should also add, I will try to include the workout at 2 tempos on the DVD as long as they fit on the discs.

Thoughts?

ALSO
PDF, tab book or onscreen tab? Which do you think would be better?


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 17, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> ALSO
> PDF, tab book or onscreen tab? Which do you think would be better?




I would say GPro files with a PDF created from the GPro files. I've snagged some of the free GPro files you have up on your site, fun stuff.

I always prefer a GPro file because it's such a great practice tool. Providing the PDF would be good for people who don't have the program. Or as another option, they could open them for free with Tux Guitar.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 17, 2012)

Okay I will do that. Would you want on screen tab too?


----------



## djyngwie (Oct 17, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Okay I will do that. Would you want on screen tab too?


I'd certainly prefer that. Sitting with your face in a book/piece of paper sort of defeats the purpose of the DVD, IMO.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 17, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Okay I will do that. Would you want on screen tab too?





djyngwie said:


> I'd certainly prefer that. Sitting with your face in a book/piece of paper sort of defeats the purpose of the DVD, IMO.



Yes, having your face in a book, or staring at a book on music stand, while watching a video isn't the best. Much agreed there. Just open the PDF on the other side of your computer screen, or even better, grab a secondary monitor. 


I am all for on screen tabs for videos, but when I watch an instructional video, I want to focus on the teachers hands. The on screen tabs usually draw my attention away from that. To each their own I guess. Maybe fretboard diagrams might be a little easier to glance down at, while still being able to keep your attention on the teacher.


djyngwie - You should pick up a free trial of Guitar Pro if you've never used it, it's a fantastic learning tool.


----------



## djyngwie (Oct 17, 2012)

I've got Guitar Pro. And sure, it's a nice way to view tab. But I guess I was never all too much into wathching the hands of an instructor, unless it's a very specific, exotic technique, but I can see why some are into that.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for feedback. 

One more question:

Would you prefer a DVD that just works on 1 technique at different levels? (for example levels 1 - 5)
Or a DVD that covers all techniques to a basic level? There would therefore be 5 DVDs to cover the 5 levels.

What do you think?


----------



## pfizer (Oct 18, 2012)

Personally, I'd prefer 1 or 2 techniques to work on, from beginner to advanced. 

From experience, I wanted to learn as many techniques as I could, when I should have worked on taking one technique, like something as basic as alternate picking, and getting it to the highest possible level.

A series of DVDs, 1 DVD per technique.....sounds interesting....


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright, I thought that too. 

Time to get writing.


----------



## pfizer (Oct 18, 2012)

Just as an additional thought bro, don't ramp up the difficulty too quickly. 

I have a couple of DVDs from a company that shall remain unnamed because some of their stuff is actually pretty good too.

I bought a DVD from them that focuses on metal rhythm guitar playing and it has only 3 levels: "too dang easy", "barely doable" and "fricking impossible".


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I am aware of that. The first DVD I am doing will only increase in difficulty gradually. 

There will be 3 workout on the first DVD, each workout will add new ideas and a slight tempo increase.
Second DVD will be for the more advanced player.


----------



## pfizer (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool, can't wait bro  Put me down for one!


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 19, 2012)

Change of plan. 

Since this is taking far longer than I expected plus postage is fucking expensive nowadays, I will be selling these as digital downloads. 

You will get a notepad file, MIDI file, PDF and GP6 file. The GP and PDF file will include instructions on the tab. 

This means I can charge far less although it obviously won't look as good. 

I will be selling each workout for about £2. 

Would this put anybody off?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 19, 2012)

I have done the first play along, its free.

I am yet to add product description/image etc but whatever

Store | ShredTraining.com

I just ran through this routine and it is very effective, slow but challenging.
opinions please


----------



## wespaul (Oct 19, 2012)

Checking it out now. I'm all for digital downloads, too. Thanks!


----------



## jbrin0tk (Oct 19, 2012)

I think that's a ridiculously good price for a great workout. Perhaps I missed it, but about how long will these workouts take?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 19, 2012)

The first workout takes 27 minutes

The next one will be about 35

Third one about 45

Then I will write a sweep picking workout

You just need to learn the exercises, press play and play along. Easy.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 20, 2012)

I see some of you have downloaded it. Did you play through the workout?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 20, 2012)

3 are up now. 

Beginner alternate picking, legato and sweep picking.

Just finishing off part 1 of the mode workout then that will be up too. 

cheeeeeeeers


----------



## pfizer (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't actually own a PC, I just surf on the internet cafe near our house so digital downloads are a bummer 

Will you eventually release a compilation maybe in physical form?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 21, 2012)

The beginner section will consist of 7 parts, when I have written them all I will post a YouTube video so you can see what is involved. 

After that, if I get enough interest I will put the entire beginner section in a folder and sell that. I won't turn this into a book because it is far too expensive to do.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 21, 2012)

I have decided to add the last 2 parts of the beginner section to the intermediate section of which I will finish this. 

Opinions on the layout please folks....
Store | ShredTraining.com

I have also added the first intermediate workout, alternate picking.

I will record a quick video now of me playing through some parts of the workouts, these are really effective by the way. 

You can also buy all 5 workouts for just £7.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 21, 2012)

A quick, bad quality run through alternate picking part 1


----------



## justreleased09 (Oct 24, 2012)

I keep trying to purchase the bundle, but paypal say I cannot ship purchases to the United Kingdom to the United states....don't know what that means. What should I do?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no idea why it says that. I will look into it when I am back from work.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 24, 2012)

Just had a quick look, there is no reason why it shouldn't work. 

I will have to pass this on to my web guy.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 24, 2012)

For some reason US will not work. For downloads only. 

If you are in the US and want to purchase the play alongs, give me a message and I will give you my paypal address. 

Thanks


----------



## James_E (Nov 6, 2012)

Purchase beginner pack last night. I'm in Canada and paypal worked fine for me.

Good stuff.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 6, 2012)

Cool, thanks for letting me know. 

Looks like the problem is mainly in the US, I am getting it fixed at the moment.


----------



## James_E (Nov 6, 2012)

By the way, I like your play alongs so far. It's nice to have a Guitar Pro file that I can just play along with and work on a bunch of different things as a "practice set". This playalong helps define a "practice session" (or at least part of one) and helps answer the oft-asked "What should I practice" quandary we all face sometimes.

Well worth the $ for the beginner pack (came to about $12 CDN.)


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 6, 2012)

When can we expect the intermediate and advanced packages, Maniacal? Thanks.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 6, 2012)

James_E said:


> By the way, I like your play alongs so far. It's nice to have a Guitar Pro file that I can just play along with and work on a bunch of different things as a "practice set". This playalong helps define a "practice session" (or at least part of one) and helps answer the oft-asked "What should I practice" quandary we all face sometimes.
> 
> Well worth the $ for the beginner pack (came to about $12 CDN.)



Cool, thanks for the feedback. 

I like playing along to these kinds of things too, it forces you to be efficient and work on all the important aspects of technique while at the same time working on timing, endurance and consistency.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 6, 2012)

jbrin0tk said:


> When can we expect the intermediate and advanced packages, Maniacal? Thanks.



I will finish the intermediate packages over the next few weeks. I put writing on hold due to the site not working in the US (my biggest market).

There are 8 intermediate routines to do, and 12 advanced ones.... a LOT of tabbing out!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 9, 2012)

There are now 2 intermediate routines online.

2 more are on their way too.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 9, 2012)

Is there a way you can export the GP6 file to GP5? I know that a similar option is available in GP5 (GP5 to GP4). Only reason I ask is that I don't have GP6.

Will look more into these tonight!

Edit: Nevermind. Just saw on the site that GP5 files are included. I hadn't looked yet.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah GP5 is included. And if you don't have Guitar Pro you can just use the MIDI and PDF files.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

New intermediate routines are up. I will record some video samples today so you can get an idea of what they are about.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 11, 2012)

These are great, Maniacal. Looking forward to seeing the next ones.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

Cool, glad you like them. 

I am writing the advanced picking play along at the moment. It is taking me ages! Hopefully it will be up tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick question, do you think 45 minutes is too long for a picking routine?

I mean, for me it's not. But for some it may be a little extreme.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 11, 2012)

@Maniacal

How is your lesson content formulated?

The big problem I had with Frank Gambale's guitar torture DVD was he made up a load of nonsensical excercises and expected the player to remember it all.

An hour of all the modes (precisely as they exist with no intelligent deviation), 5 positions of the pentatonic, All 7 2 and 3 octave arpeggios from the scales etc. all accurate to their original formulas would be useful as a study aid.

I made a CD with content like this on. Miserable failure for my students who tested it, who said it was "... too basic."

Just my thoughts on this topic, no offence intended.


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Maniacal, 

I don't think 45 mins is too long in terms of 
length. My only issue would sometimes be not having enough time to work on that one routine and work on another one covering another aspect of technique. But I think that could be resolved with some proper scheduling. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

Not offended at all, good question. 

The routines are split into specific techniques:
alternate picking
legato
sweep picking
tapping
modes, chords and arpeggios

Decide what you need to work on, open the PDF or GP file and play along. If you wanted to practice alternate picking, legato and learn modes, you could just do those 3. That would take about 1 hour.

Most of the exercises are very simple and so don't require much practice prior to actually playing along to the track. 

The first mode play along covers the first 3 modes and is laid out like this:
Begins with C Ionian just up and down
C Ionian triad chord and arpeggio
C Ionian seventh chord and arpeggio
C Ionian ninth chord and arpeggio
Then it does the same but with D Dorian and E Phrygian
Next the modes are combined ascending AND descending (its amazing how many guitarists don't practice modes and arpeggios starting on the high E)
Next is a chord exercise, starting with C Ionian - triad, seventh and ninth chord
Does the same with D Dorian and E Phrygian
Then combining triadic chords, so just switching between C, Dm and Em
Combining sevenths
Combining ninths
Then combining arpeggios C, Dm, Em
Combining seventh arpeggios
Combining ninth arpeggios

The End. 

After playing this routine for 3 or 4 weeks you will know all the common chords and arpeggios associated with those modes. Then obviously, you can move on to the next mode play along.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

And I agree with the Gambale remark, lots of the shapes were useless to me and many of the exercises were either too slow, or too awkward.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

jbrin0tk said:


> Hey Maniacal,
> 
> I don't think 45 mins is too long in terms of
> length. My only issue would sometimes be not having enough time to work on that one routine and work on another one covering another aspect of technique. But I think that could be resolved with some proper scheduling. I hope that makes sense.



Cheers for the feedback Jesse, I am trying to keep it to around 35/40 minutes.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 11, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> @Maniacal
> 
> I made a CD with content like this on. Miserable failure for my students who tested it, who said it was "... too basic."



That was an issue I had with doing DVDs. Which is why I have split the play alongs into beginner, intermediate, advanced and (eventually) super nerd levels. 

Once you can play the beginner picking routine with only 2/3 mistakes, you can move onto the intermediate play along. That way there is no need to start at the same boring level each time. 

I think it is a good system, I do the same method with my private students and it seems to work well.


----------



## James_E (Nov 11, 2012)

Anything you find "too slow" in the files can be sped up very easily... change the bpm in guitar pro and voila! ... Shred speeds!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

the first advanced routine is up. Alternate picking part 1

Good luck playing through all of it!


----------



## Osorio (Nov 12, 2012)

I desperately need this. Shame the video couldn't be done, it would have been a HUGE helper to actually see it done and try to mimic it visually (I'm an extremely visual learner) But I'm mighty glad to be able to pick this up at a reasonable price. Will probably get the beginner bundle buy the end of the month!


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

Well the advantage of selling them as downloads instead is I am able to reduce to price but a lot. 

I will put videos on YouTube showing you most of the exercises, plus you can always give me an email if you need help.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks  I'll keep watching for those videos!

The pricing is definitely a concern for me (as I'm sure it is to you). But it sits at a delicious range as it stands.

I live in Brazil, the currency exchange rates and border taxes kills some stuff for me. I would really like to get your books, for example, but they are simply out of my prince range. After all the monetary exchanges took place, I would even have to pay extra taxes for importing something over a 50 dollars, which would lead the overall amount I would have to pay in the 150s+ bucks (in local Brazilian Reais). 

So a download for a few bucks that I can incorporate into my daily routine "right away" is right up my ally.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Nov 12, 2012)

i like this


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

venneer said:


> Thanks  I'll keep watching for those videos!
> 
> The pricing is definitely a concern for me (as I'm sure it is to you). But it sits at a delicious range as it stands.
> 
> ...



wow that is insane. Postage and Paypal costs have really fucked up my business, which is why I am going the download route instead of more books.

Eventually I will make my books downloadable too, I just need to get rid of my last few boxes of books. This will make them much cheaper to buy as I won't need to spend $28 posting a book to the US!


----------



## Trespass (Nov 12, 2012)

This is a great idea not just for speed and endurance. 
Serious blocks of time playing to a click will really improve time, especially if the source material is simple and digestible enough that you can really focus on sync.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I agree.

It has taken a lot of tweaking but I think I have written balanced material that is easy to learn. I have tried to keep to common sequences and familiar scale shapes. 

These workouts are great timing exercises too, and cover all the main subdivisions.

Some of the material may look fairly easy, but playing something perfectly 16 times in a row is quite challenging.

Also, for those you complaining about the lack of DVD. The downloads are FAR more convenient than a DVD. You want to practice legato, picking and modes? Download the 3 lessons and play along. You can even watch a film or listen to music at the same time. When you can play them all to a high standard, download the intermediate lessons and repeat the process.

DVDs are usually full of self promotion and talking anyway, not at all relevant to practicing.


----------



## Osorio (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the day your books go PDF, I'll most certainly get them. 

Not really a shred kinda guy, mostly prefer to keep it down, but it never hurts to have the technique. Plus, there are certainly timing and accuracy benefits to learning to play fast.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 13, 2012)

I dont even know what this looks like as i havent had time to watch it

anyway, here is a brief glimpse of the 3rd picking play along


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 13, 2012)

Definitely want to snag the advanced download. Running through everything and I'm loving it just as much as the books. I recommend these.

God damn, dude. Every time I see you play my jaw drops. You are such an insanely, clean player.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, glad you like the books. The play alongs are very useful, I am writing the "super nerd" picking routine at the moment


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 15, 2012)

Shit. May have gone a bit too far with the new picking routine. 

Is 50 minutes too long for you guys to work on picking? Should I split it into 2 routines?


----------



## Osorio (Nov 15, 2012)

For intermediate and beyond, I wouldn't say 50 minutes is TOO long. Sure, it's a LOT of time for a single technique, but someone with an "advanced technique mindset" should have no problem playing through it. 
People can always pause it in the middle if they thing it will be too much. I would (will, eventually) go for it.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah thats what I thought too. 

Thanks


----------



## jbrin0tk (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with venneer, Maniacal. People who are advanced players or want to get there will probably be willing to put in the time.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 15, 2012)

Cool, I will try to finish this tonight. I need a serious amount if sales to make back the insane number of hours I have spent on this. One day I hope to get some sleep.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 15, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Shit. May have gone a bit too far with the new picking routine.
> 
> Is 50 minutes too long for you guys to work on picking? Should I split it into 2 routines?




I don't agree in the least with these other 2 guys. Some of us would like to practice advanced techniques without having to sign our life away (I can usually allot 1.5 hours in a practice, more than that gets pretty touch and go). 

I know a lot of really solid weekend warrior players, I wouldn't go so far as to say the only advanced players are those with very large practice times available. More a how you practice deal. 

That said, I probably can't touch the advanced workout , but soon.

I'll likely check out some of these in the near future, just not in November ('tapped out' right now).


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 20, 2012)

I have just heard from my website guy that the issue may have been resolved. 

If you are in the US you can do me a favour and buy a play along routine and see if it works. 

In return I will send you several other routines for free.


----------



## iloki (Nov 20, 2012)

Maniacal, I just bought the beginner bundle and it looks like it all went through fine.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 20, 2012)

Great, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Randy (Nov 20, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> I dont even know what this looks like as i havent had time to watch it
> 
> anyway, here is a brief glimpse of the 3rd picking play along




_You let me violate you..._


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 20, 2012)

Violate me? What for?


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, is the 'super nerd' included with the advanced play along download or will that be a separate one?


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 21, 2012)

That will be separate. 

There will basically be 4 levels of difficulty. These routines are taking longer than expected, but I hope that all done by the end of the year.


----------



## revlover (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey! I bought the intermediate picking routine and the intermediate sweep routine the other day. I haven't learned all the exercises yet but i think that the overall idea is great If you like Guitar Pro. I love GP . When I create my own routines it's very easy to get hung up on one exercise for 30 minutes which isn't very productive. With this material you go from start to finish through a bunch of exercises without getting out of the flow and it doesn't get boring either. The flexibility and convenience is so much better than books or DVD's. The only thing I miss would be some pointers what to think about when it comes to finger settings, movement and so on. But that is only a minor thing and that is what 1 2 1 lessons are for i guess.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 21, 2012)

You can always email me if you need help with fingerings etc

I try to keep the routines blunt and to the point. Do it enough and you will improve, simple as that.


----------



## James_E (Nov 21, 2012)

When you do a 3note per string (say... Cmajor) scale and it includes C, D, E on the A string (frets 3 - 5 - 7) what fingers do you use to fret? I'm doing 1 - 3 - 4. What about on the way down? (frets 7 -5 - 3)


----------



## iloki (Nov 21, 2012)

personally, I use 1 - 2 - 4 for those types of patterns, and 4 - 2 - 1 on the way back down.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

James_E said:


> When you do a 3note per string (say... Cmajor) scale and it includes C, D, E on the A string (frets 3 - 5 - 7) what fingers do you use to fret? I'm doing 1 - 3 - 4. What about on the way down? (frets 7 -5 - 3)



That one is kind of a preference thing, I use both, depending what patterns I am using. I find 1-2-4 more comfortable overall but it isn't always practical.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah it is personal preference, although it makes more sense to use 1 2 4 most of the time when playing that shape.

I use 1 - 2 - 4 for that shape because my little finger is much shorter than my other fingers, so 1 3 4 would be very annoying for me.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 22, 2012)

All intermediate routines are now done

Store | ShredTraining.com

You can buy the intermediate BUT I will need to send you the files in an email after the transaction due to a file limit on my site. 

So in the intermediate section we have:

Harmonic Minor Part 1 - this covers Harmonic Minor, Locrian #6, Ionian #5
Harmonic Minor Part 2- this covers Dorian #4, Phrygian Dominant, Lydian #2, Superlocrian
Legato Part 2 - continues from Part 1, faster, harder sequences etc
Major Modes Part 3 - this covers all of the major modes as well as chords and arpeggios all over the neck. This one is essential for all guitarists IMO. 
Melodic Minor Part 1 - covers the first 3 Melodic Minor modes
Melodic Minor Part 2 - covers the last 4 Melodic Minor modes
Melodic Minor Part 3 - covers all 7 melodic minor modes
Picking Part 2 - much harder than Part 1, wider strings skips, faster etc
Sweep Picking Part 2 - includes arpeggio inversions, seventh arpeggios, practice pieces, speed exercises etc
Tapping Part 1 - an introduction to the way I tap (holding picking with thumb and index and using middle, ring and baby fingers to tap). This is by far the most logical way to approach tapping as you can still keep the pick in your hand. Covers basic exercises, arpeggios, scale sequences etc. THIS IS A VERY HARD ROUTINE.

You can use these 10 routines to very easily make a reliable practice timetable for the week. When you can play all of these routines you are ready to move onto the advanced routines (which I am currently working on). Do not skip the mode routines, neck knowledge is THE most important thing about being a good improviser IMO.

The bundle is just £14. Not bad considering this has taken me over 120 hours to put together. And if you were wanting an email routine written it could cost double that.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 23, 2012)

I also need some testimonials for my website, so if any of you like my books/downloads please PM me a testimonial and I will put in on my website. Thanks


----------



## Osorio (Nov 24, 2012)

I finally got around to buying the beginner bundle routine, and for whatever reason, PayPal won't let me pay you. It says that I can't send money from Brazil to the UK.

Have you ever had this sort of problem before? Know anyway around it? First time PP has played that one on me, I had never heard of country restrictions before.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn. Yes I had this problem with America. 

I will get my web guy to fix it. 

If you want the play along ASAP, send a payment directly to my PP email. I have PM'd you


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 25, 2012)

Also, I have posters you can buy. 

I use the exercises on there as a warmup routine.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 6, 2012)

The advanced legato routine is up. The reason these newer play alongs are taking longer is because I need to test and tweak them a lot.


----------



## James_E (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm working on the beginner package. Arpeggios: how do you finger it with the fretting hand? For example the C Major arpeggio from the first AP exercise.


----------



## ascl (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh this is a great idea why didn't I see it earlier! I would love to see videos tho (not physical DVDs, postage is a killer, but downloadable videos).


Actually, the content and idea sounds great but the format seems like it could be more interactive. Something like Garage Band lessons would be amazing (obviously osx limited, but something along those lines). Of course it would be a lot more work... I just want to see practice tools taken to the next level! In the meantime... videos would be awesome


----------



## ascl (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, just finished my first practice using this... this is perfect, just what I need, thankyou!


----------

